# Day 24 of stims.........am I fighting a losing battle??



## Littledream (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi Everyone

I started down red on at the end of November and my baseline was fine etc and started taking 50iu of gonal f for 2 weeks -  with it being christmas time they were closed on certain days so they weren't keen to up my dose without my scans. Anyway, i am on day 34 f stims and have had my dose upped twice now leaving me on 100iu per day but today's scan was poor also. Anyone had this happen and what was the outcome  I am losing all hope.


----------



## ladybug8410 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hiya. That does seem like an awful long time to have stimms for. But 50iu of gonal F also seems like a very small dose. What do you mean your scan was poor? Did they tell you how many follicles,  size etc? I would ask my clinic very clearly if I was you what their plan is like how long they plan to keep you stimulated for,  what is the risk of making your egg quality poor with so many as of stimulations? 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Littledream (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi.

I was meaning that my scan results were not positive news. All follicles were under 12mm. I asked the nurse this morning what the plan was and she said its been the christmas closures that has held us back because they didnt want to up the dose and then be closed on a day i was due to be scanned. So i was on the 50iu for 2 weeks. I just dont know how long is too long and i feel perhaps that id be better pulling the plug, but i was wanting to hear from ladies who had been there done it.


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Littledream,

I agree with ladybug, it is an awfully long time to be stimming. I can understand why the clinic didnt want to up the dose due to xmas closure, and if I was in this position I would want to abandon this cycle too and get going with the next. At least then they can up the dosage sooner if need be. Hope it all works out for you!


----------



## ladybug8410 (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm afraid I agree it sounds like you should abandon this cycle. I'm not sure you will get any good quality eggs after so long and with follicles being so small still. 
Hopefully your clinic will give you some answers soon.


----------



## Littledream (Dec 21, 2015)

so everyone seems to be of the mind set of letting this cycle slide and try again ? is there issues with egg quality then at this stage ?


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Just popping on saying hello, good to see you on here  

Lauren x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

What do lose if you abandon? Are you funded or Private? I would prob pull the plug but if it counts as a go I would carry on 

With IVF once you start stimms they often class it as a cycle even if you don't make EC so find out before you make any decisions 

L xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thats such a good point Lilly regarding what is lost if abandoned, I didn't think about that


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

I dont understand why A) they would start you on stims knowing that Christmas and new year would affect your cycle and B) why they have left you on just 100iu, even that is a really low dose.

Personally, i would have a chat with them and find out where you stand and whether cancelling would affect any future cycles... 
I think they would be very cheeky if this DID affect future cycles as its down to their poor planning why you are in this situation in the first place.

Good luck x


----------



## Littledream (Dec 21, 2015)

They did mention to me before i started they close for christmas for 3 days and i thought 'hmmm, i could work with that' then it was new year they were closed for a few days too,so tbhey just kept me on the 50iu to keep me on the safe side. Then i went up a dose and it made very little to no differance and now they seem to think as of this morning that the new 100iu (that ive been on since monday) is a high enough dose for me ........i have a ton of eggs but they are all so small and they need a leading one in order to really go for it with the dose. Because i inject at night so im guessing monday evenings dose was the only one that would have had time to take effect as tuesdays dose was 9pm and scan was this morning at 7am !!! 

Its funded so i am not out any cash. 

I was hoping for some positive stories lol ah well. Onward.


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Sorry that you was after some positives but that should have been outlined in the OP. Ive just never heard of stimming for that long.

Im sure the clinic know what they are doing though and wouldnt do this if they havent done it before or know that cant be done. Maybe on your scan on monday, you will see your follies have grown and you can feel more at ease with this cycle.
I am intruigued to see how you get on.

Let us know.

Xx


----------



## Littledream (Dec 21, 2015)

Yes the clinic have stimmed one lady for over 30 days once, they ended uo agreeing to pull the plug, but they seem to be okay to go for longer with a loe dose. All i can is take the advice from them.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

If it's funded how many times do they let you do it? Still check as if it will class as a go as you have had all the meds I would want to see it through as you won't be out of pocket but I wouldn't want to forfeit a go for nothing


----------



## Littledream (Dec 21, 2015)

Well....... I had my scan this morning and I have two follicles at a good size,  one on each side.


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

great news!


----------



## Littledream (Dec 21, 2015)

Scan this morning went excellent.  I have three mature follicles.  Trigger shots to hand and bloods taken.  So excited.


----------



## ladybug8410 (Jan 12, 2015)

So pleased for you! Hope it all goes well. Keep us posted, littledream!


----------



## Littledream (Dec 21, 2015)

Keeping you all posted,  I am 6 days post booster trigger and got bfp on digital on Friday and again today.  Don't know weather to believe or not.  Keep thinking it's teighertrigger.  But its official test day tomorrow!!?? Any advice welcome


----------

